# last one for the year, some yellow box burl



## wombat (Dec 23, 2012)

A 20 degree split frame Karri slingshot/cattie/shanghai, with some yellow box burl as a palm swell.

[attachment=15040]

[attachment=15041]

[attachment=15042]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 23, 2012)

You are ending the year on a good note. That's another nice one. You always have such attractive contrast.


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautifully done


----------



## Mrfish55 (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 24, 2012)

It looks great. Can't wait to see your next creation...


----------



## wombat (Dec 24, 2012)

healeydays said:


> It looks great. Can't wait to see your next creation...



hehe, just waiting for the mail man!! :)


----------



## healeydays (Dec 24, 2012)

wombat said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > It looks great. Can't wait to see your next creation...
> ...



Can't believe you haven't seen it yet. How long does it take to get something from the states?


----------



## wombat (Dec 24, 2012)

healeydays said:


> wombat said:
> 
> 
> > healeydays said:
> ...



It shouldn't take much more then two weeks, but with Christmas?????


----------



## wombat (Dec 24, 2012)

healeydays said:


> wombat said:
> 
> 
> > healeydays said:
> ...



It shouldn't take much more then two weeks, but with Christmas?????


----------

